# help me pick?



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

hey all,

it's been a while since i stocked up... a few years 

and while i'm smoking through my old stash, i'd like to purchase a box or 5 to put away, for a year or two...

one box of churchill / double corona
one box of piramide/torpedo sized
one box of rousto sized
one box of "shorts" 
one box of any size, just cuz it's a must have.


if it was you, how would you pick?
i won't be touching these rott...


J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jurgenph said:


> hey all,
> 
> it's been a while since i stocked up... a few years
> 
> ...


Location has much to do with my decision.
But you live in a moderate to warm climate.
#1 piramide/torpedo 
#2 churchill / double corona
#3 robusto/ Shorts


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

one box of churchill / double corona: H.Upmann Sir Winston (if/when you can find them)
one box of piramide/torpedo sized: Montecristo No.2
one box of rousto sized: Bolivar Royal Coronas
one box of "shorts" : Partagas Shorts
one box of any size, just cuz it's a must have: H.Upmann Magnum 46


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Fan of a Pirámides with a V cut.


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

curmudgeonista said:


> one box of churchill / double corona: H.Upmann Sir Winston (if/when you can find them)
> one box of piramide/torpedo sized: Montecristo No.2
> one box of rousto sized: Bolivar Royal Coronas
> one box of "shorts" : Partagas Shorts
> one box of any size, just cuz it's a must have: H.Upmann Magnum 46


Great choices !!!

Some alternatives

Montecristo Double Edmundo
Bolivar Belicoso Finos - if you can find them
Partagas serie d no 4
Por Larranaga petit Corona
El Rey de Mundo La Reina - not cheap but soooo good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

keem 'em coming 

i the meantime, i pulled the trigger on a box of montecristo no.2, as i was kinda eyballing that already 

one down...


J.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Redacted.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

jurgenph said:


> hey all,
> 
> it's been a while since i stocked up... a few years
> 
> ...


One man's opinion...

RyJ Churchill
HdM Double Coronas
Diplomaticos #2 
HU Connie A
RyJ Milf Lure

HU Mag46


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jmt8706 said:


> The "any size" box, I would really recommend the nub sumatra.


I think he is looking for Cuban Cigar suggestions!:vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think he is looking for Cuban Cigar suggestions!:vs_cool:


i was indeed 

stocked up on nubs already.
didnt know they had a sumarta version, so i'm adding a fiver of those to my list as well 

J.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think he is looking for Cuban Cigar suggestions!:vs_cool:





jurgenph said:


> i was indeed
> 
> stocked up on nubs already.
> didnt know they had a sumarta version, so i'm adding a fiver of those to my list as well
> ...


Thanks guys, I just saw this was in the habano's section.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Gotta get a box of crack sticks..

HU Half Corona

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jmt8706 said:


> Thanks guys, I just saw this was in the habano's section.





UBC03 said:


> Gotta get a box of crack sticks..
> 
> HU Half Corona
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


No thank you guys i miss read the post.
I thought he wanted size suggestions.
But i guess he wants Marca / Vitola suggestions my Bad.:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

jmt8706 said:


> Thanks guys, I just saw this was in the habano's section.


gotta read the small print, man...:vs_laugh:


----------

